# Hello from South Western NY state !



## Fantail (Jul 9, 2009)

Greetings! 

Welcome to AT.


----------



## Double S (Mar 30, 2008)

Welcome to AT.


----------



## BWiz (Dec 15, 2008)

:welcomesign: to AT!!


----------



## Tim Roberts (Jul 13, 2002)

:wav: :yo: *G'day.*







to *Archery Talk* Mark. Have fun here.


----------



## swampfrogg (Jun 29, 2007)




----------



## jva54 (Dec 14, 2005)

Welcome to AT!!


----------



## rycountryboy (Feb 21, 2008)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## wicked1Joe (May 19, 2009)

Welcome to AT:smile:


----------



## gimpie (Jan 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT Mark. :welcome: South Florida here. Shade:


----------



## Bronion30 (Jul 9, 2005)

:welcome: to AT


----------



## Dthbyhoyt (Dec 4, 2004)

:welcome: 2 ArcheryTalk


----------



## buckchaser86 (Jun 10, 2009)

Welcome to AT!!!


----------



## bowhunter1977 (Mar 3, 2009)

Thanks for coming over............


----------

